
Netflix is developing a live-action ZELDA series - techwatching
http://techwatching.com/tag/zelda
======
yellowapple
Here, have the original article which you _should_ have linked to instead of
some clickbait aggregate site:
[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/02/06/netflix-is-
reported...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/02/06/netflix-is-reportedly-
making-a-the-legend-of-zelda-show)

------
anonbanker
It's gonna be so. Effing. Bad.

~~~
kayamon
Well excuuuuussseeee me, Princess!

